

Forrest - tlongren
http://www.forestapp.cc/

======
cscharenberg
Interesting idea. Positive fun feedback for staying focused! A few things: the
app is called Forest but the HN post title is Forrest. What is "phubbing"?
I've never heard that word before and I suspect most people would not have. Do
you mean distracted, and if so, why not say that?

It would be fun to be able to convert concentration points into other things
for the forest: animals running around, flowers, progressing the seaons. Maybe
an autumn season will approach if your month-to-month productivity starts to
fall. :)

~~~
tlongren
Sleep deprivation. Yah, that's my excuse for titling it Forrest instead of
Forest.

I assumed Phubbing was a polite way to say "fucking". Stop phubbing around.
Stop fucking around. I dunno, that's all I could come up with.

I really like your ideas for additions to the forest. Hope the developers see
this.

